# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Efendiler, kendinize gelin! Ne demek istiyorsunuz siz; ülke bölününcey

## anau

*et B. ERCİLASUN*
*Efendiler, kendinize gelin!*


Ne demek istiyorsunuz siz; ülke bölününceye kadar bekleyecek miyiz? Ne istiyorsunuz; kanlarımızla, terimizle, binlerce eserimizle sahip olduğumuz bu mübarek toprakların Türk’e ait olmadığını ilan etmemizi mi bekliyorsunuz? Vatanımıza Türk’ten başka ortak mı kabul edelim istiyorsunuz? Böyle özgürlük, böyle demokrasi nerede var? 
şunu aklınıza koyunuz. Bu vatandan toprak isteyen susturulur. Bu vatana Türk’ten başkasını ortak etmek isteyenin cevabı verilir. Bugün birtakım makam ve mevkilere çöreklenmiş olabilirsiniz; bu milletin engin müsamahasını istismar ederek hak etmediğiniz yerlere gelmiş olabilirsiniz; beyaz sayfaların köşe başlarına, renkli camların ışıkları altındaki koltuklara kurulmuş olabilirsiniz; çöreklendiğiniz ve kurulduğunuz yerlerden ahkam kesebilirsiniz... Tekrar söylüyorum; şunu asla hatırınızdan çıkarmayınız. Milletin müsamahası sonsuz gibi görünse de onun da bir sınırı vardır. Ne bu topraklara ortak kabul eder, ne de bu topraklardan bir parçanın koparılmasına müsaade eder.
üzellikle gazetelerde ve televizyonlarda durmadan ahkam kesenlere söylüyorum. İster bölücülerin gönüllü yandaşları olunuz, ister günün modasına kapılmış olunuz, ister güç ve iktidar sahiplerinin korkusuyla onlara yandaşlık yapınız, hiç fark etmez; millet sizi asla affetmeyecektir. 
Bu badire elbette bertaraf edilecektir. Pahalıya mal olsa da millet elbette bölücülük belasını ortadan kaldıracaktır. Fakat unutmayınız ki, tıpkı İstiklal Harbi’nin arkasından olduğu gibi, verilen çetin mücadelenin kahramanları şerefle yad edilecek, hainleri ise tiksintiyle anılacaktır.
Günümüzün cıvıklaşan ortamından istifade ederek yakın tarihimizin şerefli sayfalarına ve alınları şerefle parlayan kahramanlarına leke sürmeye cür’et edebilirsiniz. Milletin sessizliğinden cesaret alıp yakın tarihimizi karalamaya çalışabilirsiniz. Bugün için milletimiz asil bir sessizliğe bürünmüş olabilir. Fakat vatan toprağına bilfiil el konulmaya veya ortak koşulmaya kalkışıldığı zaman milletin sessiz bir yanardağ gibi patlayacağından hiç şüpheniz olmamalıdır. Aklınızı başınıza toplayınız ve milletin sabrını taşırmayınız. 

***

Bugün bu topraklarda rahat nefes alabiliyorsanız, istediğiniz gibi çalıp oynayabiliyorsanız, istediğinizi söyleyebiliyor ve yazabiliyorsanız, hatta bölücülüğe ve bölücülere hak vermek gibi sakızları durmadan çiğneyebiliyorsanız bunların tamamını yakın tarihimizin kahramanlarına borçlusunuz. Atatürk’e, Mareşal üakmak’a, İnönü’ye, Karabekir’e borçlusunuz. Muğlalı Paşa’ya, Sabiha Gökçen’e borçlusunuz. Onlar milli gayreti ayağa kaldırarak ve milletin bağımsız olma iradesine öncülük ve komutanlık ederek bize daha fazla bölünmesi mümkün olmayan bağımsız bir vatan emanet ettiler. Bunun için düşmanla da savaştılar; bölücüyle de çatıştılar; eşkıya ile de vuruştular. Eşkıya adı üstünde eşkıyadır; dağa çıkar, ağaç kovuğuna girer, inlerde saklanır, yolda belde pusu kurar. Eşkıya ile mücadele eden devlet güçleri de onu nerede yakalarsa orada tenkil eder. 
Tıpkı bugün olduğu gibi. Siz şunu mu demek istiyorsunuz? İsteyen istediği gibi isyan edebilir; devlet güçlerine ateş açabilir; askerimizi şehit edebilir; fakat devlet güçleri onları vuramaz. Bunu mu demek istiyorsunuz? Bugünkü PKK operasyonlarını da yarın suçlamayı mı düşünüyorsunuz? Adamlar vuracak, askerimiz vurmayacak öyle mi? Bugün vurabilirler ama aradan bir süre geçince suçlu olurlar öyle mi? 

***

Gerçekten bizim milletimizin asil bir sessizliği var. Bu gibi hezeyanlar karşısında müthiş bir sabrı var. Tehlike kapıdan içeri girmedikçe yerinden kımıldamayan bir güven duygusu var. Bugünün bölücüsüne hak veren, dünün eşkıya ve bölücüsünün hakkından gelen kahramanlara leke sürmeye kalkışanlar, milletimizin işte bu karakterinden istifade ediyorlar. Fakat bir şeyi unutuyorlar: Tarihte de böyle zamanlar yaşandığını ve böyle zamanların sonunu.
Ben hatırlatayım dedim. Belki bazıları kendine gelir. Ahmet B. ERCİLASUN

----------

